# Questions about a C-LECT CHOKE or a "Poly Choke"



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a Mossberg 183KB .410 that has a poly choke on the end of it. After a day of squirrel hunting with my little brother I of course was cleaning the gun. Mind you this gun was never properly cleaned when my grandfather owned it....I removed the poly choke sleeve only to notice little "fins" at the end (first time removing this) and I am curious how this type of choke would be fastened to the barrel of the gun. Now I also noticed that underneath the bead there is a nut, in which I think that the bead is also a bolt that holds the entire choke on however I have honestly no idea so I didn't want to mess with it and break something until I asked around for ideas. I mean its not a huge deal to me if it never gets removed but I'm kind of anal when it comes to cleaning my guns, I like them clean, clean, and more clean lol 

Any ideas?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I believe these are held on by a collet [squeeze] clamp but not sure.

I don't think you need to sweat it but if you must:
Fill a tall Glass jar or metal can with 3" - 4" of your favorite solvent, then just rest the bbl muzzle end down and let it soak for a while with the sleeve off. After that spray the exposed internal surfaces with auto brake cleaner.

I have a single shot I thought about putting a Poly Choke on but it would cost more than the gun!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.poly-choke.com/InstructionPage.htm

What do you know! Online factory cleaning instructions.
Now you have me thinking about it again - darn you! :lol:


----------

